# Crossfire wird zu heiß



## Wolf77 (24. August 2012)

*Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Ich hoffe der Thread passt hier rein, ansonsten bitte verschieben!

Kurz zum System:
2600k gekühlt mit ner Corsair H70
2x HD7970 PCS+
Lüfter: 200mm Front, 140mm Bottom, 200mm Top



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Problem ist jetzt, dass die Obere Grafikkarte von der Unteren zu sehr aufgeheizt wird (92°C Core) (ja rückblickend wäre 2x Referenzdesign besser gewesen)
Die Karten laufen @ 925mhz/1375mhz/1.05v also ohne OC

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit die Karten kühl zu kriegen? (Wakü fällt wegen Customdesign weg)
I hätte daran gedacht 2 120 mm Lüfter ins seitenteil zu bauen (müsste halt das Plexiglas bearbeiten)
bringt das was und soll ich die blasend oder saugend zu den Grakas montieren? 
Mein Ziel wäre zumindest 10°C kühler


----------



## Cappuandy (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

_Hi Wolf,

Bevor du handwerklich zum zuge kommst. 

wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann ist die HDD direkt vor der Graka - mein Tip1 - mach die HDD mal im 2 Slot von unten rein und beobachte dann mal die Temps.

2.Tip wäre: der vordere Lüfter was für einer ist das ? Marke Model ? (Coolermaster wie im SysProfil?)
Der untere ist ein BitFenix wenn ich mich nicht irre, von der Marke gibts auch ein klasse 20er für vorne. 

Gruß Andy​_


----------



## zockerlein (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

steht der PC auf so kleinen "Füsschen"?
Wenn nein, wäre der untere Lüfter sinnlos.... 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit den kompletten Festplatten*käfig* auszubauen?
(und die Festplatte natürlich irgendwo anders zu verstauen) ?

Du kannst auch die Lüfterkurven mit dem MSI Afterburner manuell hochstellen...



> (ja rückblickend wäre 2x Referenzdesign besser gewesen)


aha?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*



> rückblickend wäre 2x Referenzdesign besser gewesen


Ja . 


> I hätte daran gedacht 2 120 mm Lüfter ins seitenteil zu bauen (müsste halt das Plexiglas bearbeiten)


Wird am meisten bringen.
Einer, mittig ausgerichtet, dürfte schon reichen.
Blasend montieren, die obere Grafikkarte braucht Frischluft für die Kühlung!

Ansonsten kannst du die HDD noch in den untersten Schacht verschieben, vl. bringt es ein oder zwei Grad.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Du könntest aber auch über ein neues Case nachdenken, ein gescheiter Big Tower macht da sicher auch noch was gut. Und dann die zweitw GPU in den unteren PCI-E Steckplatz rein und dazu eine längere CF Brücke

http://www.amazon.de/ATI-Crossfire-Brücke-bridge-lang/dp/B003NLGR7I

mfg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*



> Und dann die zweitw GPU in den unteren PCI-E Steckplatz rein und dazu eine längere CF Brücke


Ich erkenne auf dem Bild:

---freier Slot---
---Grafikkarte---
---Kühler---
---freier Slot---
---Grafikkarte---
---Kühler---
---freier Slot---

Wo soll denn die untere Grafikkarte denn noch hin  ?

Der Tower ist mit der Lüfterbestückung eh top (200mm out, 140mm in, 200mm in), 
viel bringt ein Big-Tower dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Er hat ja dieses Board, darum sagte ich ja auch alles in einen Big Tower und schon ist da auch Platz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Ich unterstütze den Namen suchenden Fisch, bevor du am Plexiglas arbeitest würde ich den Lüfter erstmal provisorisch an der richtigen Stelle befestigen und schauen ob das Ergebnis schon zufriedenstellend is, wobei das Ergebnis durch die offene Seitenwand wahrscheinlich noch etwas verfälscht wird.
Teste erstmal mit einem mittigen Lüfter wenn das dir noch nicht reichen sollte dann 2 Lüfter. 
Der erzeugte Luftstrom von dem vorderen wird wahrscheinlich fast vernachlässigbar sein...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Ich würde zuerst einen zusätzlichen Lüfter in's Seitenteil basteln, ein neues Gehäuse ist die teurere Lösung (die ihm dann ja immer noch offen steht).

/Edit:
*@**Wolf77* Nach Google 





> 2x 120 mm (Seitenteil, optional)


  müsstet du ohne großen Aufwand noch Lüfter im Seitenteil befestigen können, ein 120er auf Höhe des CF ist mein Vorschlag.


----------



## CSOger (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

@*Wolf77*
Sehe gerade auf deinem Bild das du zwei Brücken angesteckt hast.
Eine Crossfire Brücke reicht für zwei Karten.


----------



## zockerlein (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

ja dafür ist sie doch da? 

willst du wohl 3 Karten an eine Brücke dranhängen, oder was


----------



## CSOger (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*



zockerlein schrieb:


> ja dafür ist sie doch da?
> 
> willst du wohl 3 Karten an eine Brücke dranhängen, oder was



Wo bist du denn gerade?
Eine Brücke für zwei Karten.
Zwei Brücken für 3 Karten.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Hast du die Karten bereits undervoltet. Wenn nein würde ich das tun. Die Karte mit dem größten UV Potential dann oben hin. Da die 7970er enorm viel Puffer bei der Voltage haben, halte ich 10 Grad für realistisch.


----------



## zockerlein (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

jetzt wo dus editiert hast, versteh ich, was du meinst 
ja klar, die 2. Brücke wäre für eine dritte Karte nötig...
für 2 Karten reicht eine Brücke...


----------



## Wolf77 (24. August 2012)

Ok ich antworte mal auf alle offenen fragen:
der frontlüfter ist ein 200mm von coolermaster ja
(ist der 200mm bitfenix spectre pro viel besser?)
das gehäuse hat unten standfüße, der 140er bläst auch ordentlich luft rein

Der unterste x16slot ist nur mix x4 angebunden also fällt der schonmal weg ( sonst hätte ich das problem ja nicht

neues gehäuse will ich nicht 
(für nen bigtower ist nach oben hin zu wenig platz)

festplattenkäfig entfernen wird schwer, ich werd die hdd mal nach unten tun

Ich fahr jetzt mal lüfter kaufen und befestige die dann mal irgendwie ohne seitenteil, mal sehn obs was bringt

Ja karten sind von 1.17 auf 1.05 volt undervoltet


----------



## CSOger (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Davon abgesehen hilft das ja nicht bei seinem Problem.
Nen Framlimiter benutzen.
Schon wegen der Microruckler und die Karten haben weniger zu tun.
Spart Strom und könnte vielleicht nen paar Grad weniger bringen.


----------



## DrDave (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Das klingt doch gut.
Aber noch etwas: keine Lüfter im Haushalt, Schande über dich


----------



## beren2707 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

@Jackey555


			
				Wolf77 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Karten laufen @ 925mhz/1375mhz/1.05v also ohne OC


Viel weniger geht da nicht mehr; einzelne Karten laufen auch noch mit 0,96V, aber die Masse packt nicht weniger als 1,0V. Die Seitenlüfter könnten ordentlich was bringen, hat bei mir bei einer einzelnen Karte schon einige °C ausgemacht.


----------



## Dannny (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

du sagst du könntest lüfter in die seitenwand einbauen aber kannst dann gleichzeitig keine 6 oder 8 schrauben lösen um den festplattenkäfig auszubauen? der verhindert ziemlich krass dass der vordere große lüfter luft zu den gpus bläst

deine festplatte könntest du dann auf den boden deines gehäuses legen oder mit gummifüsschen hinlegen oder so falls der rechner nicht bewegt wird sollte das passen


----------



## zockerlein (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

jap, seh ich genauso...


----------



## Cappuandy (24. August 2012)

Wolf77 schrieb:


> Ok ich antworte mal auf alle offenen fragen:
> der frontlüfter ist ein 200mm von coolermaster ja
> (ist der 200mm bitfenix spectre pro viel besser?)
> das gehäuse hat unten standfüße, der 140er bläst auch ordentlich luft rein
> ...


 
Ja, der BitFenix ist schon allein vom Luftdurchsatz besser.
Dreht zwar 200rpm schneller demnach auch etwas lauter - aber das dürfte bei dem CF Gespann wohl die kleinste Sorge sein. 
Ansonsten wäre noch der ANTEC BIGBOY ne alternative, da müsst man nur gucken obs auch mit der Montage klappt bei deinem Case.

Festplattenkäfig ist wohl genietet wie es aussieht?

Grüße Andy



Dannny schrieb:


> deine festplatte könntest du dann auf den boden deines gehäuses legen oder mit gummifüsschen hinlegen oder so falls der rechner nicht bewegt wird sollte das passen


 
 ick will nicht wissen wie es in deinem Case aussieht.


----------



## zockerlein (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*



>


und wieso nicht?
wenns ne SSD wäre, könnte man sie mit doppelseitigem Klebeband innen an den Deckel Kleben 
aber *DAS* würde ich mich bei ner Platte nicht trauen


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Ich würd auch unbedingt den HDD Käfig rauswerfen, da könntest du eigentlich gleich nen Lüfter gegen die geschlossene Casewand blasen lassen


----------



## Dannny (25. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*



Cappuandy schrieb:


> ick will nicht wissen wie es in deinem Case aussieht.



bei mir ist alles ordentlich aufgeräumt  
was du natürlich auch machen könntest:
bau den festplattenkäfig aus und drehe ihn um 90 grad. dann baue nur die festplatte ein die du brauchst ( am besten ganz unten ) und entferne die anderen festplatten halter das sollte auch genügend platz für die luft schaffen


----------



## ULKi22 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Bau die HDD einfach in einen der 5.25" Schächte und schmeiss den HDD-Käfig raus.
Was du villeicht machen könntest ist deine 2 Karten gegen welche im Referenzdesign zu tauschen, oder verkaufen und neu kaufen.
Du könntest ja auch nur die untere gegen eine im Referenzdesign tauschen, sieht dann zwar nicht so schön aus, aber wenigstens würde sie die obere Karte nicht aufheizen.

edit: Warum zur Hölle braucht man 3! ODDs???


----------



## Cappuandy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

@Wolf

schau dir mal die Antworten zum BitFenix Spectre Pro an. (Seite3)
Muss ja beim 20er nicht der fall sein, kann aber.

Ps: gib mal bescheid wenn du umgebaut hast.

Grüße Andy


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Hallo, 

Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert. Es scheint schon öfter aufgetreten zu sein das die Karte von Powercolor sehr, sehr heiß & laut geworden ist. (PCIe im Preisvergleich - PC Games Hardware Online)

Hast du die Karten schonmal einzeln Ausprobiert? Wenn sie da nämlich auch so heiß werden, solltest du vielleicht den Händler bzw Support kontaktieren.

An alle "Hater" wegen des Festplattenkäfigs: Der ist festgenietet, also nicht so einfach los zu bekommen, und vorallem für einen Menschen ohne Nieten und Nietzangen auch nie wieder reinzubekommen. (Vom Wiederverkaufswert ganz zu schweigen).

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 

BTW: Sehr, Seeeehr schöner PC den du da hast. Von etwas in der Richtung träume ich schon etwas länger.


----------



## Cappuandy (4. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

_


Hardwarefreak95 schrieb:



			.. Powercolor sehr, sehr heiß & laut geworden .. 1*

An alle "Hater" wegen des Festplattenkäfigs: Der ist festgenietet, also nicht so einfach los zu bekommen, und vorallem für einen Menschen ohne Nieten und Nietzangen auch nie wieder reinzubekommen. (Vom Wiederverkaufswert ganz zu schweigen). 2*
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


zu 1* denke nicht das es um die Lautstärke geht wenn man so ein Gespann im Case hat.
Die Temperatur ist eh bei CF immer etwas höher - da er ja im anfangspost geschrieben hatte das er in etwa ~10° kühler haben will.
Dann kriegt er das mit optimierten Luftzirkulation schon hin, denk ich.
Wenn er sich mal melden würde.. 

zu 2* 

Grüße Andy_​


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Nieten kann man durchbohren, und um es wieder festzumachen nimmt man entweder ne nietenzange, oder ganz einfach schrauben mit muttern ^^


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (4. September 2012)

Mir scheint es so als ob lein Beitrag garnicht richtig gelesen wird. Das es wärmer wird in cf ist ja klar. Da die Powercolor aber über einen wirklich sehr potente Kühlung verfügt sollten solche Temperaturen eigentlich nicht auftreten. Da die Temperaturen aber sehr hoch sind, kann es sich mmn nur um einen falsch aufgesetzten kühler handeln.

Zu den Nieten: Wie soll denn ein normaler stadtbewohner an eine nietzange kommen? (außer er arbeitet in einer Werkstatt)


----------



## Cappuandy (4. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

_


Hardwarefreak95 schrieb:



			..Da die Powercolor aber über einen wirklich sehr potente Kühlung verfügt sollten solche Temperaturen eigentlich nicht auftreten. Da die Temperaturen aber sehr hoch sind, kann es sich mmn nur um einen falsch aufgesetzten kühler handeln.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Gut möglich, wäre dann evtl. ein einzel versuch wert wie du sagtest.
Jenachdem wobei die Temps auftreten.
Nur beim Bench´n o. auch in Games?
Und vor allem, wenn bei Games,wär die frage ob er die Lüftersteuerung der Karten irgendwie verändert hat. (Afterburner oä.) Gut möglich das er nur zb.60% Lüfter gegeben hat um es nicht allzu laut werden zu lassen.

Also Wolf, meld dich mal. 
Grüße Andy_​


----------



## Wolf77 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Tjaaa..
Ich bin am Abend von dem Tag noch in den Urlaub gefahren und als ich dann zurück kam hab ich die letzte Ferienwoche ohne Internet genossen und danach war Schulstart also Stress pur
die Lüfter sind mitlerweile drinnen, und kühlen so, dass es mit 925/1375mhz gerade noch ausgeht dass die karte im gefahrlosen temperaturbereich liegt beim zocken
und nein ich hab das temperaturprofil gleich mal überarbeitet, die blasen schon beim spielen fast immer mit 80-100%

einzeln funktionieren sie perfekt


----------



## mo5qu1to (27. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Wakü wäre immer noch eine Option, auch bei Grafikkarten, die nicht im Referenz Design vorliegen. Dann halt nur einen Block für die GPU und die Vrams und Vregs semi-passiv mit Kühlkörpern und dem Luftstrom der Gehäuselüfter kühlen (müssten die normalerweise abkönnen, da sie sehr hitzebeständig sind).


Wäre die kühlste und leiseste Methode, leider aber auch die kostspieligste.


----------



## Cappuandy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> .. gefahrlosen temperaturbereich beim zocken ..



Na das ist doch schonmal was.

Wenn es Dir u. den Karten soweit gut geht dann passt das ja.
Die WaKü wäre dann wohl als nächstes drangewesen, wenn man nicht am Case rumflexen will.
Oder aber die Games solange noch mit den PCS+ daddelt bis die neuen HD8xxx kommen u.eventuell dann auf Kühlere Versionen umsteigen.  ( Sapphire Vapor-X )

Grüße Andy


----------



## Wolf77 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*

Ja aber was bringen mir werksübertaktete karten wenn ich sie erst wieder runtertakten muss? 
Der momentane Plan ist die Karten wieder zu verkaufen und mir 2 7970 lightnings zu holen, da es für die ja auch nen wasserkühler von ekl gibt 
auf die 8xxx zahlt sich glaube ich nicht aus, weil die 7er schon relativ billig geworden sind und ich mit den 8ern nen haufen mehrpreis hätte


----------



## Cappuandy (30. September 2012)

*AW: Crossfire wird zu heiß*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> ..Der momentane Plan ist die Karten wieder zu verkaufen und mir 2 7970 lightnings zu holen, da es für die ja auch nen wasserkühler von ekl gibt ..


 
Auch nen guter Plan..
ick würd ja eine PCS+ nehmen aber lohnt im mom. f. mich noch nicht, mach erst ende des Jahrs Pc Upgrades.

Grüße ..


----------

